# Monitor bleibt dunkel



## Caissus (11. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ,

wenn ich mit dem PC den Energiesparmodus verlasse reaktiviert das zwar den PC, allerdings bleibt der Monitor dunkel. Ich muß dann jedesmal den PC ausschalten und neu starten dann ist auch das Monitorbild wieder da. Am Monitor selbst liegt es ncht , da das Phänomen auch mit einem anderen Monitor auftritt. Ich benutze Windows Vista und die Grafikkarte Nvidia Geforce 7500 LE .

Hat jemand einen Tip, was getan werden könnte? Danke im voraus.


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. Dezember 2007)

Mit dieser Technologie gibt es einfach noch Probleme. Liegt am Grafiktreiber soviel ich weiß. Einfach im Bios den S1 Modus einstellen. Bei dem wird die Grafikkarte nicht deaktiviert. Oder du stellst die Energiesparoptionen ganz ab bzw. lässt nur den Monitor nach einer gewissen Zeit abschalten. Dabei sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Caissus (12. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, das mit dem S1 Modus habe ich erstmal gemacht und es funktioniert auch. Das dürfte nun aber nicht der echte Energiesparmodus sein, oder?


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Dezember 2007)

Es ist einfach nur ein anderer Modus. Ein etwas älterer der dadurch besser funktioniert. Beim S3 Modus schaltet sich halt alles ab bis auf der Ram. Maximale Energieeinsparung. Nur das funktioniert nur bei Hardware, die darauf ausgelegt ist und wo alles damit funktioniert wie etwa in Centrino Notebooks. Bei Desktoprechnern ist eben häufig die Grafikkarte die Wurzel allen Übels. Natürlich gibt es noch den Ruhezustand bei dem der PC komplett abgeschalten wird und nur die Sitzung gespeichert wird.


----------



## Caissus (12. Dezember 2007)

Dann hoffe ich, gelegentlich einen entsprechenden besseren Grafiktreiber downloaden zu können. Vielen Dank nochmals für die Infos.


----------

